# Qetesh in her brand new cat run...



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

As of yesterday, Qetesh has a gorgeous cat run constructed by *ARBcreative.co.uk*. Check it out, *here!*

Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats a lovely run!  
Gorgeous catlet! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

hi 

wow that cat run is amazing! Can I live there?


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, TaylorBaby and WittyKitty! I'd love to live in there too...well, I would if it would stop raining for long enough! :laugh:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW, simply wow. I could get one of those and make the children live in it!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really having a great sniff around in the fresh air eh 
Such a beautiful cat to! my daughter kept saying, awww so cute! so cute! lol

xx


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

What a lovely big run, she's one very lucky cat!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loving that run!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow , thats a great run, how much does a run like that cost


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> wow , thats a great run, how much does a run like that cost


Nice run,materials,wood and mesh are not expensive,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Nice run,materials,wood and mesh are not expensive,


No materials arent expensive, but the labour will be surely.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> No materials arent expensive, but the labour will be surely.


I would imagine soi like the look of wood for runs and kennels etc but the wear and tear on wood puts me off a bit.But then cats arent so hard on things like dogs!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> wow , thats a great run, how much does a run like that cost


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

fantastic job there :thumbup: Qetesh is one lucky kitty I love the climbing frame too


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, Lymorelynn!  The climbers are from: Title of Your Page :thumbsup:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


>


Thats great, I love it.
I'm looking for something like this.
Can you PM me the costs as well.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Thats great, I love it.
> I'm looking for something like this.
> Can you PM me the costs as well.


Thanks, Matt. 

I've PM'd you now, too.


----------

